# compatible raid



## zodehala (Aug 24, 2009)

i can not find FreeBSD compatible RAID card list


----------



## phoenix (Aug 24, 2009)

Simple search for "raid" via online man pages.

Each man page will list off a sample of the hardware that that driver supports.

The best supported cards are from Areca, 3Ware/AMCC, Adaptec, and LSI.


----------

